# Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone



## Schnulli_Thomas (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo 
Wir gehen in 2 Wochen zum Hochseeangeln mit Kutter MS Simone.
Da wir das erste mal hinfahren könnt ihr uns etwas helfen.,?

Am board wollen wir ein Leihangel holen...#c 
Wie sind die Leihangeln ?
Mit welchen Pilker wird dort gefischt ( Farbe/Größe/Gewicht) ?
Was brauchman noch alles zum Hochseefischen auf Kutter ?;+ 

Für jede info schon mal im vorraus DANKE 

CU Thomas #h


----------



## Tyron (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

Moin Thomas

Von mir erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen und viel Spaß hier im AB!

Infos zu deinen Fragen wirste hier sicherlich einige bekommen.
Um schonmal eine Frage zu beantworten: Pilker in Gewichten bis 100 Gramm, ja eigentlich 90, reichen völlig aus. 

Hab gerade nicht soviel zeit, bei gelegenheit gibts aber noch mehr tips.


----------



## Schnulli_Thomas (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

Hallo 

Danke für die Super-Schnelle antwort...#6 
Ich hoffe das AB lässt mich nicht ihm stich und sich paar Profis mit guten Tips melden.|bla: 

Cu Thomas #h


----------



## kiepenangler (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

moin moin thomas

pilker von 60-100g sollten ausreichen. als beifänger haben sich japanrote jigs bewährt. oder schwarz-rot ist auch ganz gut. ein beifänger überm pilker sollte langen, sonst spielt der pilker nicht mehr so gut. ich baue mir meine montgagen selber, aber für den anfang sollten die fertigen ausm laden langen. wenn du in der andrift fischst, musst du weit auswerfen, weil der köder sonst sofort unter das boot treibt. andrift ist wenn du den wind im rücken hast. in der abdrift brauch man nicht so weit auswerfen oder man lässt die montage einfach nur runter. wenn die dorsche auf jigs besser beissen als auf pilker, dann kann man jiggen. dazu nimmt man eine montage mit 2 jigs. als gewicht dient ein 125-150g schwerer pilker, wo der drilling entfernt wird. beim jiggen führt man die montage anderes als beim angeln mit pilkern. man zupft sie leicht über den grund oder hält sie einfach nur in der abdrift. hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Broesel (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

Moin Thomas,
alternativ zu den schon genannten Montagen, bieten sich statt Pilk auch "schwere" Bleiköpfe von 75 gr. oder die sogenannten Dorschbomben mit Gummifisch an. Ganz besonders in der Abdrift (Köder geht vom Boot weg) gehalten oder nur leicht gezupft (Schnur geben nicht vergessen, damit Köder in Grundnähe bleibt) können die GuFis ganz erstaunliche Wirkung haben. Die solltest allerdings Solo fischen, da sie bei evtl. stärkerer vorhandener Drift überhaupt in Grundnähe kommen. Pilk (auch mit Beifänger) sinkt wesentlich schneller...

Ist zumindest ein Versuch, falls die Leos (Mittags zum Beispiel) mal nicht so wollen...oder auch der "Top-Köder"..(schwarz/rot, grün/silber oder blau/silber)...


----------



## Talis (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

Die Leihangeln sind wie auf jedem Kutter - viel zu kurz und viel zu hart. Meiner Meinung nach kann man den Köder damit überhaupt nicht richtig führen geschweige denn spielen lassen. Bzgl. der Montage empfehle ich Solopilker (so schwer wie nötig, so leicht wie möglich), in der letzten Zeit geht grün und rot/gelb ganz gut. Die Tannenbäume von 90% der Angler kann ich persönlich nicht leiden.

Ansonsten habt Ihr Euch für den besten Kutter entschieden.


----------



## Schnulli_Thomas (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

HI.. |supergri 

Oh... dann nehmen wir am besten unsere eigenen Angeln mit...
Wieviel Schnur solte auf der Spule drauf sein (mtr)... 
genügt ein 0,40 mit 12-13 Kg Tragkraft oder doch lieber 0,45 ?

....|kopfkrat 

Cu Thomas |wavey:


----------



## Marc R. (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

Moin,

viel zu stark. Entweder 30-35er Mono oder 15-17er Geflochtene als Hauptschnur.


----------



## Talis (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

Hallo Thomas#h ,

benutze selber 17er Fireline und hab ca. 200m auf der Spule.


----------



## Schnulli_Thomas (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

Hi @ll

Nochmals DANKE für die Tips :m 
Paar sachen sind noch unklar...|kopfkrat 
Brauchen wir ein Gaf/Kescher oder sind genügend auf dem Kutter vorhanden..?
Könnte die einfache Montage so aussehen ?
(z.B Hauptschnur/Wirbel/Vorfachschnur etwas schwecher/Wirbel und Pilker 
oder doch direkt Hauptschnur/Wirbel/Pilker)...?#q 

CU @ll
Thomas 

Gruß aus BW......#h


----------



## Pilkman (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

Hallo,

Gaff bzw. Kescher sind auf den Kuttern vorhanden und teilweise braucht man die Fische nicht mal selber landen. Der Käpt´n oder ein Helfer übernehmen das dann. Muss man sehen, wie das da läuft.

Rute:
Mit einer kräftigen Hechtspinnrute um 300cm und einem Wurfgewicht von 100 Gramm oder etwas mehr bist Du top gerüstet. Die Leihknüppel würde ich Dir auf keinen Fall empfehlen.

Rolle: 
Eine größere Spinnrolle der 3500er oder 4000er Größe mit einer gut funktionierenden (möglichst) Fronstbremse reicht locker. Du brauchst da kein Brandungsgeschoss oder andere Totschläger.

Schnur: 
Eine gute dehnungsarme 0,30er-0,35er Mono oder eine dünne Geflochtene mit ca. 8 Kilo Tragkraft, mehr braucht es nicht. Die Mehrzahl nutzt auf der Ostsee sicherlich Geflochtene. Für die Stationärrolle ist Fireline nach wie vor ´ne gute Sache... 0,15er oder 0,17er Fireline reichen locker.

Pilker:
Klemm Dir für den Anfang die ganzen Beifängergeschichten, experimentieren kannst Du immer noch. Beifänger kosten Strömungswiderstand und erfordern beim Führen auch etwas Erfahrung, Pilker solo ist für den Anfang die beste Empfehlung. Wie schon erwähnt wurde: Kaufe Dir zwei, drei Pilker der 60 Gramm Klasse und zwei, drei in 80 Gramm. Meine Favoriten sind die nrmalen Eisele Select - die gibt´s aber nur u.a. in 60 und 90 Gramm, auch eine gute Wahl. Damit sollte eigentlich alles bestritten werden können. Über die Farben streiten alle, ich sage pauschal meine Favoriten, die ich auch auf fast jeder Ausfahrt bei anderen sehe: rot/grün bzw. orange/gelb jeweils mit ´n büsch´n silber also known as die "Winterfarbe" und die "Sommerfarbe". Wobei beide zu jeder Zeit funktionieren können. Sollte in Ausnahmefällen wirklich einmal mehr Gewicht erforderlich sein, hilft meist auch der Käpt´n mit ein paar Pilkern aus, Angler untereinander eigentlich auch, wenn man nicht gerade die absoluten Gnarzköppe als Mitangler hat. 

Montage:
Ich hatte Dir ja Pilker solo empfohlen, den kannst Du über einen Knotenlosverbinder (No-Knot) und einen stabilen Karabiner mit Wirbel direkt an die geflochtene Hauptschnur knöpern. Empfehlenswert ist vielleicht ein Stückchen Mono von 0,35mm als Schutz vor Abrieb, aber das kannst Du für den Anfang auch weglassen, ich pilke manchmal auch so.

anderes Zeugs:
Auf jeden Fall solltest Du dir noch folgendes einpacken:

Priest, Totschläger, Hammerstiel oder wie immer man das nennen mag 
ein scharfes Filetiermesser zum Ausnehmen und ggf. filetieren der Fische
ein altes Handtuch zum Hände abwischen
einen Riemen oder ein dickes Band zum Befestigen der Rute an der Rehling - gibt auch spezielle Rutenhalter
eine Kühltasche mit Mülltüte als Einsatz zum Frischhalten des Fanges bei sommerlichen Temperaturen
wetterfeste Klamotten - regnen und stürmen kann´s auch im Sommer

Das wär´s erstmal aus meiner Sicht, ergänzen kann man ja immer noch... #h


----------



## Talis (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

An welchem Tag fahrt Ihr denn raus? Bin selber am 23.7. wieder an Bord bei Klaus - mein Vater und ich haben die Plätze 22 und 23 (direkt am Heck:q :q :q )


----------



## Schnulli_Thomas (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

Hi
Ops... Wir sind auch am 23.7 am Board ...
Plätze haben wir keine reseviert...|uhoh: 

CU Thomas


----------



## Talis (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

na dann auf eine gemeinsame erfolgreiche Ausfahrt (Klaus wird es schon richten)



			
				Schnulli_Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ops... Wir sind auch am 23.7 am Board ...
> Plätze haben wir keine reseviert...|uhoh:
> 
> CU Thomas


----------



## Schnulli_Thomas (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

Hi @ll |wavey: 

Also ich möchte mich nochmals bei allen bedanken 

" Tyron ,Kiepenangler ,Broesel ,Talis,Marc.R und natürlich auch beim Pilkman "
für die Tips .... jetzt kann ja fast :q  nichts mehr schief gehen |evil: 
Das Angelboard.de find ich einfach SUPER sowie die Benutzer....#6 

Also Talis man sieht sich dann am 23.7 ... Petri Heil !  

Cu @ll #h 

Thomas grüßsle aus BW

eh... in welcher Tiefe wird momentan auf Dorsche gefischt ..? #c


----------



## chris13 (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

Die tiefe...?!Kein Plan!!! Schätze mal son zwischen 15 und 25metern!?


----------



## kiepenangler (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*



			
				Schnulli_Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> eh... in welcher Tiefe wird momentan auf Dorsche gefischt ..? #c


 
also als ich vor einer woche los war da haben wir noch flach gefischt bei 10-12 metern, aber jetzt bei der anddauernden hitze sollten die fische schon unter 15 metern stehen denke ich mal


----------



## Schnulli_Thomas (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

Hi 

Aha ... und wie ist das Schonmaß bei den Dorschen ?
mfg
Thomas #h


----------



## kiepenangler (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

moin das schonmaß für dorsch beträgt seit diesem jahr 38cm davor warens es 35cm.


----------



## Talis (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

Fangtiefe: Tendenziell um die 15m kann aber auch mal ein bisschen mehr oder weniger sein.

Mindesmaß: Du wirst es am 23.7. selbst sehen, dass sich die wenigsten an die 38 cm halten. Bei diesen Schwachmaten lautet das Motto: "Ich nehm alles mit was Flossen hat". Als ich letztes Wochenende mit der Langeland draußen war konnte ich gerade noch jemanden davon abbringen einem 20 cm Dorsch einen mit der Keule zu verpassen#q  - der hat mich dann ganz blöd gefragt ob der den wirklich zu klein sein. Da dachte ich nur, dass einzige was hier zu klein ist, ist dein Gehirn. Frage mich sowieso, warum das Mindestmaß von 35 auf 38 cm hochgesetzt wurde, es kontrolliert doch eh niemand.


----------



## Schnulli_Thomas (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*

Hi
Das finde ich auch nicht O.K ...
wenn alle die kleinen mitnehmen wie sollen dann die großen nachkommen |kopfkrat 
Ich denke es liegt daran das alle ohne Angelschein fischen dürfen.

CU Thomas 

.....#6


----------



## Supporter (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tips zum Hochseeangeln/ Kutter MS Simone*



			
				Talis schrieb:
			
		

> Fangtiefe: Tendenziell um die 15m kann aber auch mal ein bisschen mehr oder weniger sein.
> 
> Mindesmaß: Du wirst es am 23.7. selbst sehen, dass sich die wenigsten an die 38 cm halten. Bei diesen Schwachmaten lautet das Motto: "Ich nehm alles mit was Flossen hat". Als ich letztes Wochenende mit der Langeland draußen war konnte ich gerade noch jemanden davon abbringen einem 20 cm Dorsch einen mit der Keule zu verpassen#q  - der hat mich dann ganz blöd gefragt ob der den wirklich zu klein sein. Da dachte ich nur, dass einzige was hier zu klein ist, ist dein Gehirn. Frage mich sowieso, warum das Mindestmaß von 35 auf 38 cm hochgesetzt wurde, es kontrolliert doch eh niemand.


20 cm?Kam der aus einer "Ballerburg"?Das gibt es ja nicht #d  #d
Ach,und schön Fotos verhaften,wollte mit der Simone auch mal los-Danke #6


----------

